# Lake Baromi-Mbo



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

The fish that inhabit Lake Baromi-Mbo are pretty rare in the hobby. I have just located a few species that I would like to keep but I dont know about PH, KH, and the actual temp. of their lake.

So with that said would anybody know if these fish, of that region, are better off in a West African bio-type tank or one of East African Lake bio-type tank? :dancing:


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Barombi Mbo is a crater lake, which means it has a volcanic base and has been filled by rainwater runoff through volcanic soil. I did a little research on the crater lakes of Cameroon, and found that they are moderately soft, and only slightly acidic. So, the conditions aren't exactly what you would have for your typical Westies. Most of the species are not particularly territorial and eat anything they can find, as the lake does not have a high biomass.

I've tried to keep two _Stomatepia _species, neither with success, though the _mariae _spawned a few times. The female kept eating the eggs within two days - I suspect that they were not fertile. I also made the mistake of trying to keep _pindu_, and ended up with one very nasty male. Some people have reported the opposite experience with these two, so I'd say it's a **** shoot.

When I get flush I will probably try to get some Pungu maclareni, just so I can screw them up for the hat trick! :roll:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Wouldn't a biotope only cover the fish from the region that occur there naturally?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Crater lakes are unique environments that don't really fit the typical biotope of the region. They are at a much higher elevation and isolated, and are well known for having unique endemic fauna. A Barombi Mbo biotope would be composed almost completely of species endemic to that specific lake.

A typical westie environment would be a forest stream with sand and lots of dead leaves and wood, with very few aquatic plants. The pH often drops as low as 5.0, and they tend to be warmer due to being in the coastal lowlands.

Just found an article hereat c-f on the lake and the Cichlids. Had I known that was there, I wouldn't have written so much.


----------



## GeneralBrackish (Oct 18, 2009)

So the fish from this lake wouldn't be suitable for tankmates of west africa like Kribs and Tilapia Joka or Blood-Throat cichlids?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd say no.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you'd be able to do T. joka with some of the fish from this lake, provided you have enough space.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I've kept, and had Stomatepia pindu breed in approx, pH 7 water, with @ 7 grains of hardness and an alkalinity between 60 and 100 mg/L.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a few tanks of these guys, including a 125g.

They do well in groups - single fish can get picked on, especially when re-introducing them.

I've found pindu to be pretty mild vs. Stomatepia mariae (always horny) and Konia eisentrauti (bitey and mean). Pungu and Saratherodon linneli are also pretty mild, although males can get a little mean.

Keep in mind that a lot of these will get 8+" in aquarium conditions... so keeping them with Kribs isn't a good idea. I keep mine with relatively mild new world fish like Petenia and nicaraguense as well as with Pelmatochromis and synodontis cats.

I've had quite a bit of breeding but trying to catch and strip females from a big tank is just not in the cards. And I've had bad luck trying to re-introduce fish into the group.

My Pungu are only about 3" so I'm hoping soon that they'll start to breed. I've seen female tubes down but no one holding yet.

I keep mine in local tap water and do 30-50% weekly water changes. They like clean water with a fair amount of circulation. They're also poop machines... so they require plenty of gravel vacuuming.

Matt


----------

